# Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?



## Chris_360 (16. Dezember 2008)

hey..

stimmt es denn das der Luftdruck einen großen Einfluss auf die Schwimmblase der Fische hat,
und somit das Beissverhalten beeinflusst?

Vielleicht können es ja Angler bestätigen die eine Fangstatistik führen?!?

was meint ihr? spielt das eine Rolle?

hab auch gehört das sich ein fallender bzw steigender Luftdruck z.B. bei Hechten und Karpfen genau umgekehrt aufs Beissverhalten auswirken soll?


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Ob das mit der Schwimmblase zusammenhängt weis ich nicht...jedoch schaut mein opa immer bevor wir angeln gehen aufs barometer...
ich werde ihn mal fragen was seine erfahrungen sind..
mfg


----------



## crazyFish (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Tue dass ma Rudi, selber habe ich mich noch nicht tiefer mit dem Wetter und den daraus resultierenden Fangchancen beschäftigt, will ich vllt. auch nicht da ich angeln muß wenn ich Zeit dazu habe .
Mein Gerätehändler schaut aber ab und an auf seine Armbanduhr mit Barometer wenn ich Pinkies zum KöFi fang bei ihm hole, und der alte Stipper kann mir dann mit ca. 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit hervorsagen ob es ein guter oder schlechter Fangtag wird. 
Ersma verlasse ich mich auf die 20% Chance, dass es doch anders kommt und ich werde ihn in Zukunft nochma genauer quizen müssen....


----------



## Fanne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

meinermeinung ist der luftdruck völlig egal !

wer den köder nicht badet, kann auch nicht auf fisch hoffen


----------



## Insomnia (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Also...nüchtern betrachtet wüsste ich auch nicht, was der Luftdruck mit dem Verhalten der Fische zu tun haben könnte. Klar, wenn der Luftdruck höher ist, dann steigt auch zwangsläufig der Druck im Wasser an. Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, dass die Fische das registrieren...man selber merkt ja schon, wenn man einige Höhenmeter zurücklegt, wie sehr sich der Druck verändert. Nur: Bei dem Druckunterschied muss man dann immer auch die Wassertemeratur berücksichtigen...im Winter ist es dichter als im Sommer, das heisst für den Wasserdruck sind dann 2 Faktoren maßgebend, denke ich. 

Wenn der Druck jetzt steigt und die Dichte des Wassers sehr hoch ist könnte es wohl sein, dass die Fische theoretisch näher an der Oberfläche stehen...denke ich mir:q:q:q

Kann man sicherlich berechnen...ich mach mich da mal schlau, sehr sinnvoller Thread!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Doch, an der Druckgeschichte ist schon was dran.
Unsere Wallerspezis gehen beispielsweise vor allem raus, wenn der Luftdruck im Sommer plötzlich rapide fällt. Auch der Zander soll ein sehr fühliger Fisch sein.
Mir selbst ist es völlig egal, ich gehe angeln, wenn ich Lust dazu habe - also meistens!  
:q


----------



## Crotalus (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Das ist stark von der Art abhängig. So haben z.B. alle Barschartigen keinen Kanal von der Schwimmblase zum Darm und sind deshalb ausschließlich auf den Gasaustausch über den Blutkreislauf angewiesen. Findet jetzt eine starke Änderung des Luftdrucks statt, so benötigt der Fisch dementsprechend länger mit der Anpassung. Auch wird sein Stoffwechsel sehr stark beansprucht, so das die Fische nach der Luftdruckänderung erst einmal eine sehr geringe Neigung zur Nahrungsaufnahme haben.
Deshalb ist eine stabile Luftdrucklage ein wichtiges Indiz, ob die Fische beißen oder eher nicht. Ob jetzt ein hoher oder niedriger Luftdruck herrscht, ist erst einmal egal. Hauptsache er ist stabil


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Auf der Seite von dietmar isaiasch spricht er immer den Luftdruck an! Müsst mal auf der seite www. lureangler.com schauen! Einfach auf Beisskalender klicken! Wenn der Luftdruck fällt, soll das sehr gut für Zander sein! Also nicht stabil! Wat richtig ist und was nicht, kann ich Euch auch nicht sagen, aber ich sag mal so.. Didi hat wohl ein bissel Ahnung..


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Andersherum, in den Sommermonaten soll es wohl besser sein, wenn der Luftdruck stabil ist! Aber ich achte da auch nicht drauf.. wenn ich bock auf angeln habe, dann gehe ich halt los. Aber mit dem Luftdruck, da muss schon was dran sein!


----------



## Chris_360 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

ich würde den Angelausflug auch nicht vom barometer abhängig machen..

aber wenn man sagen könnte diese Fischarten sind bei diesem Stand eher in Beißlaune,
oder die andre Art steht dann eher tiefer oder flacher - 
so könnte man zumindest den Zielfisch und den passenden Köder besser anpassen und so auch die chancen erhöhen ,-)


----------



## Insomnia (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*



Chris_360 schrieb:


> ich würde den Angelausflug auch nicht vom barometer abhängig machen..
> 
> aber wenn man sagen könnte diese Fischarten sind bei diesem Stand eher in Beißlaune,
> oder die andre Art steht dann eher tiefer oder flacher -
> so könnte man zumindest den Zielfisch und den passenden Köder besser anpassen und so auch die chancen erhöhen ,-)


 

Und genau deshalb ist das hier mal ein ganz feiner Thread...weil wenn man das weiß hat man schon mindestens 4 von 10 Pünktchen in der Tasche:vik: Leider finde ich im Netz nichts, was mir (wissenschaftlich belegbar) diese Frage beantworten könnte. Aber deine Idee alleine, solch eine Frage mal im Forum zu stellen ist schon viel wert.


----------



## abul (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Ist es nicht so, dass bei höherem Luftdruck das Wasser mehr gelösten Sauerstoff enthalten kann. Wurde bei uns glaub ich im Vorbereitungs-Kurs zur Fischerprüfung erwähnt.
Das würde dann ja bedeuten hoher Luftdruck => mehr Sauerstoff => mehr Energie und Fresslaune der Fische.
Außerdem ist es doch oft so, dass die Fische kurz vor einem Gewitter beißen wie verrückt. Würde also auf jeden Fall sagen, dass der Luftdruck Auswirkung hat. Wann welche sei jetzt mal dahingestellt


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Hm, der Luftdruck ist schon ein Faktor und vor allem auch der Mond!

Habe mir mal einen Beißzeitenkalender aus dem Netz besorgt und habe im Lauf des letzten Jahres folgendes festgestellt:

Gerade beim Nachtangeln haben sich die Fische wirklich an die im Kalender angegebenen Beißzeiten gehalten.

Es war oft so, das ich schon Stunden vor der angegebenen Beißzeit anfing zu angeln und !!!echt wahr!!!, zur angegebenen Beißzeit (meist plus / minus ca. 20 Minuten) fingen erst die Bisse an!

Natürlich gab es auch hin und wieder vor und nach der angegebenen Beißzeit Bisse und Fische, aber es war erstaunlich, wie genau die Beißzeiten des Kalenders mit den WIRKLICHEN Zeiten übereinstimmten, in denen ich plötzlich die Mehrzahl der Bisse hatte!

Worauf der Kalender genau basiert kann ich nicht sagen, aber der Mond spielt wohl die Hauptrolle!

Habe es vorher auch belächelt, aber ich muß sagen, dass verblüffend oft die Bisse genau dann kamen, wenn der Kalender es vorhergesagt hatte!

Es ist also was dran und nach meiner Ansicht spielt darüber hinaus der Luftdruck ebenfalls eine Rolle!

Welche genau weiß ich nicht, aber ich werde dieses Tröööt interessiert weiter verfolgen!

Ernie


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Das stimmt; der gelöste Sauerstoff im Wasser ist auch vom Luftdruck abhängig.
Ist durch die Gasgesetze bestimmt z.b. pv = RT.
Jedoch weiss ich nicht wie groß der Einfluss ist und wie sehr die Drücke schwanken. Auf jedenfall hat die Wassertemperatur einen großen Einfluss.


ernie woher hast du den Beißkalender? Wär mal interessant zu beobachten


----------



## flexxxone (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

servus,

bin zwar nich Ernie, aber auf der Fisch und Fang Seite gibt's glaub ich einen.

flexxx


----------



## Bobster (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Einfache Version : Google !

2007
http://www.fischundfang.de/456,59/


Gewässerspezifische Version : 

örtlicher Verein !


Bobster


----------



## abul (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Ist der Kalender also unabhängig vom Jahr?
Ist auf jedenfalls mal interessant, das beobachte Beißverhalten mit dem Kalender abzugleichen...
Cooler Link!  #6


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Hi!

Ich hatte auch den von Fisch und Fang und der Kalender IST abhängig vom Jahr!

Wenn jemand also den für 2009 irgendwo im netz zum Download findet, wäre ich für einen link sehr dankbar!!!

Ernie


----------



## jflyfish (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Moin, 
nein Luftdruckschwankungen werden keine großen Auswirkungen haben. Bei Luftdruckschwankungen reden wir ja über Änderungen von vielleicht 10mBar. Wobei 10m Wassersäule (1000cm) entspricht 1000mBar. Wir reden also über Druckänderungen, die jeder Fische beim schwimmen ständig erlebt -- besonders wenn es Wellen gibt! Darüber gibts auch wissenschaftliche Arbeiten -- die aber nicht durch einfaches Googeln gefunden werden.
Hier etwas pseudo-wissenschaftliches von einem meiner Kollegen: http://www.inshore-fishing.com/articles/?id=004&title=Air pressure and fishing

Und über Luftdruck und Sauerstoff gibts auch ne Menge  -- so viel in Kürze: Temperatur kontrolliert die Menge an gelöstem Sauerstoff hauptsächlich. Dazu muss aber erst mal O2 ins Wasser -- durch Gasaustausch (wichtig der Sättigungsgrad des Oberflächenwassers und andere Parameter). Das ist Kompliziert und ich lass das jetzt lieber,

JFL


----------



## Insomnia (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin,
> nein Luftdruckschwankungen werden keine großen Auswirkungen haben. Bei Luftdruckschwankungen reden wir ja über Änderungen von vielleicht 10mBar. Wobei 10m Wassersäule (1000cm) entspricht 1000mBar. Wir reden also über Druckänderungen, die jeder Fische beim schwimmen ständig erlebt -- besonders wenn es Wellen gibt! Darüber gibts auch wissenschaftliche Arbeiten -- die aber nicht durch einfaches Googeln gefunden werden.
> Hier etwas pseudo-wissenschaftliches von einem meiner Kollegen: http://www.inshore-fishing.com/articles/?id=004&title=Air pressure and fishing
> 
> ...


 
Ok...was da in dem Artikel geschrieben wird ist nachvollziehbar, ganz klar. Aber: Wenn die Fische, wie ein Vorredner behauptet, kurz vor einem Gewitter beißen wie irre (zumindest oft) dann muss es am Wetter liegen.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Nach was richtet sich nun der Kalender? Mond?..

Und gilt das für alle Fischarten oder wie? Kann mir nich vorstellen das ein Aal zu dieser zeit oft beißt..
also wie ist das genau, kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Hallo,

nun hier mal meine Erfahrungen zu Luftdruckschwankungen in meinem Hausgewässer, dem Gåsfjärden.
Diese beziehen sich nur auf Hechte.
Ich angele hier schon seit 16 Jahren und habe festgestellt, das der Luftdruck einen sehr großen Einfluß auf das Fress- und damit auch auf das Beißverhalten hat.
Bevor ich hierher gezogen bin, sind meine Familie und ich im Mai, Juli und Oktober hierher in den Urlaub gefahren.
Im Mai und Oktober war das Wetter meißt unbeständig und dementsprechend schlecht die Fänge. War der Luftdruck jedoch mal ein, oder besser zwei Tage beständig, dan liefen die Hechte auch wieder. 
Selbst in den sehr warmen Sommern 97, 98 und 99 - Wassertemperatur bis auf 27 Grad und nicht nur an der Oberfläche - war es möglich gute Hechte zu fangen. 
In den zeitigen Morgenstunden war oft so ziemlich Biss auf Biss. Allerdings lief in der Zeit von 09.00 Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr kaum noch was. In diesen Sommern hatten wir hier absolut stabielen Luftdruck und die Barometernadel stand wie angenagelt auf einer Stelle.
Die letzten drei Jahre sahen ganz anders aus. Wir hatten stabile Luftdrucklagen ca. von März bis mitte Juni. 
Nach dem Leichen der Hechte war hier die Hölle los und das hielt an so lange der Luftdruck stabil war, je instabieler um so schlechter wurde es, bis ca. mitte Juni, anfang Juli so ziemlich gar nichts mehr ging. Alle die ich gesprochen hatte erklärten das Gebiet zur fischfreien Zohne.
Da ich die letzten Jahre nicht mehr so intensiev auf Hecht angelte probierte ich es - es war zimlich tot, auch im Herbst.
Aber auch der Mond spiel eine große Rolle. Als mir mein Nachbar erklärte das es nicht lohnt ca. 5 Tage bis 5 Tage nach Vollmond auf Hecht zu angeln habe ich ihn belächelt - heute weiß ich er hatte recht. Wenn überhaupt so fängt man nur kleine.

Gruß
detlef


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*



> Moin,
> nein Luftdruckschwankungen werden keine großen Auswirkungen haben. Bei Luftdruckschwankungen reden wir ja über Änderungen von vielleicht 10mBar. Wobei 10m Wassersäule (1000cm) entspricht 1000mBar. Wir reden also über Druckänderungen, die jeder Fische beim schwimmen ständig erlebt -- besonders wenn es Wellen gibt! Darüber gibts auch wissenschaftliche Arbeiten -- die aber nicht durch einfaches Googeln gefunden werden.
> Hier etwas pseudo-wissenschaftliches von einem meiner Kollegen: http://www.inshore-fishing.com/artic...0and%20fishing
> 
> ...




Du hast völlig recht...wieso ist mir das nicht aufgefallen?
Habe ne kurze überschlagsrechnugn gemacht und es haut sehr gut hin...


Wenn der Luftdruck wirklich nur im 100tel Bereich schwankt und es trotzdem Einflüsse auf das Beißverhalten haben soll kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Vielleicht liegt es nicht explizit am Luftdruck. Vielleicht ist eine größe unmittelbar vom Luftdruck abhängig von der wiederrum die Fische unmittelbar abhängig sind..
naja


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

...ich wollte eigentlich morgen früh für 2 Stunden los,
sehe abe jetzt im F&F Beißzeiten Kalender:
Die Beißzeit fängt bei uns erst um 12.25 an |evil:

So fängt das an, man geht nicht mehr angeln
wenn man Lust und Laune hat.
Nein, man fängt an sich nach gewissen Richtlinien
zu orientieren.#q

Bobster


----------



## Hulk16 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*

Ich beobachte jetzt auch seit geraumer Zeit den Luftdruck bei Wetter-online wenn ich angeln gehe.
Da ich ja hauptsächlich in einem großen Baggersee Vertikal angle, sind gewisse Faktoren schon wichtig.
Als erstes, wie aktiv ist der Fisch und besonders in welcher Tiefe hält er sich hauptsächlich auf.
Für das Vertikalen kann gar nicht genug Fisch in der Grundregion stehen, aber das ist ja leider nicht immer so.
Als erstes muß ich dazu wohl das Gesamtbild bzw. den normalen Tagesablauf der Fische sehen und der ist über das Jahr gesehen eigentlich immer gleich.
Abends mit Beginn der Dämmerung steigt der Fisch in höhere Wasserregionen und ist aktiver, das ist Morgens in der Dämmerung das gleiche Bild. Dann im Laufe des Tages sackt der Fisch doch zum Großteil in die Grundregion ab.
Jetzt im Winter ist es meist die ganz tiefe Region wo der Fisch sich aufhält, im Sommer sind es doch geringere Tiefen wo der Fisch steht.
Nur zu 100 % sieht das Echolotbild ja nie gleich aus.
Mal gibt es Tage da sieht man wenig Fisch, da klebt er halt förmlich auf dem Gewässerboden fest.
Dann gibt es Tage wie heute, da scheint der gesamte Fisch 2-5m über dem Gewässergrund zu stehen, was für mich und das Vertikalangeln öfters schlechter ist, heute z.B. nur 3 Bisse und ein 80iger Hecht.
Die Luftdruck Bedingungen der letzten 4 Tage sahen bei Wetter-online immer gleich aus, konstant so um die 1020 mbar.
Wie gesagt werde ich den Luftdruck das nächste Jahr weiter im Auge behalten und versuchen Übereinstimmungen auf das Verhalten (Tiefe) der Fische zu erkennen, ob es etwas bringt bezweifel ich zwar ein wenig, aber vielleicht gibt es doch ein systematisches Verhalten.
Es gab auch schon Tage (vor 2 Wochen) wo ich einen Luftdruckabfall von 1020 mbar auf 950 mbar über 3 Tage bis zum Angeltag beobachtet habe und da klebte der Fisch dann förmlich auf dem Grund.
Ach ja, was mir jetzt in der Winterzeit immer als positiv auf das Beißverhalten der Fische aufgefallen ist, Tage mit Sonneneinstrahlung waren besser, kann damit zusammen hängen das der Fisch der ja im Winter tief steht und den Gummifisch bei hellerem Tageslicht in der Tiefe besser orten kann.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Luftdruck als Einfluss des Beissverhaltens?*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...ich wollte eigentlich morgen früh für 2 Stunden los,
> sehe abe jetzt im F&F Beißzeiten Kalender:
> Die Beißzeit fängt bei uns erst um 12.25 an |evil:
> 
> ...


 
Das stimmt schon - und erfreulicherweise gibt es ne Menge Fische, die den Kalender anscheinend nicht gelesen haben!

*grins*

ABER:

Ich schaue eigentlich aus Jux mittlerweile bevor ich angeln gehe immer in diesen Kalender und die dort angegebenen Zeiten stimmen sehr sehr oft mit den Zeiten überein, zu denen wirklich die "Beiß-Phase" beginnt!

Habe selber nicht daran geglaubt, aber da ist schon was dran!

Gehe trotzdem dann angeln, wenn ich Lust dazu habe, weil angeln für mich nicht nur aus "Fische fangen" besteht, aber wenn man besser fangen will, dann kann man seine Zeiten mit diesem Kalender optimieren!

Finde ihn hilfreich und interessant, aber ich lasse mir von ihm auch keine Zeiten "diktieren"!

Ernie


----------

